# Airbag Module



## MADCARS (Jan 6, 2012)

I am taking two wrecked Cruzes and making one good one out of them.

Does anyone know where the airbag module is?


----------



## SuzieCruze (Jun 25, 2014)

For anyone else looking for the airbag module, aka sensing and diagnostic module (SDM), aka black box, it can be found underneath the stereo and behind the shifter after taking out the center console. (At least that is where I found it in my 2014 Chevy Cruze LS.)

This thread was very helpful in getting to this spot: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/161-...r-bushings-remove-shifter-center-console.html


----------

